# Can I add just one bolivian ram to my tank?



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

No problem to have just one (it's more than one, but less than a whole school, where things get tricky). It might clash with your Gourami for territory, though. Smaller fish (tetras, etc) less of an issue. Both both rams and gouramis can get territorial.


----------



## ErtyJr (Jun 21, 2014)

One ram should be just fine all alone. I actually would encourage people who aren't trying to breed the fish to keep only one.

As for the gourami, I can't speak to that as I have never kept them before.


----------



## fishkeeping (Mar 6, 2015)

kman said:


> No problem to have just one (it's more than one, but less than a whole school, where things get tricky). It might clash with your Gourami for territory, though. Smaller fish (tetras, etc) less of an issue. Both both rams and gouramis can get territorial.


Is there a way where I can reduce this?


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

The easy answer is make sure you break up sight lines.

That is decor/plants.


----------



## fishkeeping (Mar 6, 2015)

Gavin Citrus said:


> The easy answer is make sure you break up sight lines.
> 
> That is decor/plants.


Ah I thought so, thank you!


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

fishkeeping said:


> Is there a way where I can reduce this?


Reduce, yes, eliminate, not really. It depends on the particular fish in question. Some may coexist fine, others could clash. Might be a "try and see" scenario.


----------



## fishkeeping (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I have decided to give it a try, but I'm still waiting for my plants to grow bigger and fuller before adding the ram.


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have had a pair( male, female) in my 125 for about a year. Doing very well. I really like these fish. Mainly bottom of tank to lower midlevel. Each has kind of established their own territory but interact with each other a lot. They like to face off with a lot of fin display etc. but don't ever get to excited about it. Kinda neat to watch though. There is plenty of room for them to each go their own way so I don't know about a smaller tank. They have grown to about 3 inches or better and have great color.


----------

